# Tesla Trash Can Prototype Spotted in the Wild!



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

CyberCan


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

DanSz said:


> CyberCan


I think they're going to have to go with Cybertrash. That way they can reuse the new Cybertruck logo that appears to be as much Cybertrash as it is Cybertruck (and even Cincinnati for that matter).


----------

